# Hi from St Catharines



## gerritv (Sep 23, 2020)

Happy to join this merry band. Found the forum whilst looking for Acme threaded rod source in Canada. (Found Threadall in Cambridge)
I am retired from 43 years working on or with computers, starting with 15 years repairing/fixing mainframes for Univac in Toronto (and sometimes Edmonton, Vancouver and Calgary). Shifted to microcomputers in 1982, then programming, software design/architect and project management.
Always had an interest in mechanical things, I got that from my dad who e.g. built us a model train out of scrapped telephone parts in while we were still living in Holland. Grade 9 machine shop got me hooked on machining. As a hobby I have built a Jan Ridders 2 cyl engine (glass cylinders, still not a runner though) and a lot of tools including a Eureka Relieving device to make T2.5 timing pulley cutters.
Presently building a CNC gantry mill/router, 400x400x150 very similar to Stepmores SM4040 (Stefan Gotteswinter has one). It will run from Pathpilot.

I started a Rudy Kouhoupt double expansion marine engine but it is on hold until the gantry build is done.

Gerrit


----------



## trlvn (Sep 23, 2020)

Welcome from Oakville!

Craig


----------



## Hruul (Sep 23, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 23, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Brent H (Sep 23, 2020)

Welcome from North of Barrie!  Lots of Ontario folks here


----------

